# Money owing in Thailand



## robrandall (Mar 3, 2015)

..Hello all, 
Just come on to get some advice..I am owed about 3000 gbp by a family run business in Thailand...they were supposed to send some goods, but they have not, about 8 months this has been going on..I have asked them for a refund but all I get is excuses....I am going to come over and surprise them....any advice...??


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

robrandall said:


> ..Hello all,
> Just come on to get some advice..I am owed about 3000 gbp by a family run business in Thailand...they were supposed to send some goods, but they have not, about 8 months this has been going on..I have asked them for a refund but all I get is excuses....I am going to come over and surprise them....any advice...??


I have never been to Thailand but do live in the Philippines. From 12 + years of living in a foreign country, I'd suggest contacting your embassy in Thailand by email for advice and also invest some time to see what your options might be by international law.
Going to a foreign country and just showing up in person to surprise them could be a mistake. Your safety could be at risk as well as you could unknowingly violate some local law that in Thailand could get you jailed. Use extreme caution..


Jet Lag


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

So lets get this straight you gave a thai family business 148,258 BAHT! They were supposed to send you some "goods" but didn't.. 

Sorry but I gotta ask, just WTF did you buy for that kinda money? What type of contract do you have on what time frame? Who did you deal with? How did you transfer the money?

There's just too much grey area (and giant gaping holes) in your story for me to suggest you wing your way here and blithely confront them. 

I hate to be the bearer of bad news man, but it's my personal experience (after almost 11 years here) thaiz react unpredictably to "surprise visits" from people wanting to collect money from them. Believe me that ain't chump-change to a thai (and probably not to you either)..

I'd say rather than asking for advice on an anonymous internet thai related forum, that you contact some well known law firm here. Pony up a consultation fee, show your documentation and see if they tell you if it's a do-able recovery or if it's a walk-away situation.

BTW: Don't hate the messenger, hate the message..


----------



## ghazialahmadi (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank Mr. tod-daniels for that informative replay to Mr. robrandall.


----------



## robrandall (Mar 3, 2015)

...I turned up with a friend, (ex. US army, and I am a watcher and help kick doors in for a Western European country)..we got physical because they asked for it. I told them if they did not pay we would leave the country and "professionals" from Pattaya would burn down their house and the factory, and I did not give a puff if the kids were inside. They paid within 2 hours, so thanks to all of you for the "advice".


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, that certainly was one way to get your money back!


----------

